# Today's baking !! anyone wants to visit me???



## chahira (Jan 23, 2009)

It really was a very successful day to me.... Everything was perfect...you know ,,baking adventures really make my day.
I really need to sleep deeply !!
To all my fellows on DC,wish you all a very nice day .
Chahira
Alex- Egypt.
http://chahirakitchen.blogspot.com/


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

I doubt I'll have room after my pie, but sure will have sweet dreams of the ring below.
Thanks for the pics. You deserve a rest after all your hard work.

*OH, YUM!*


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful job, Chahira.  You were really wound up to make all that beautiful stuff.  Yum!!!!


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

I would be there in a tick if you were just around the corner. You are a wonderful baker.


----------



## chahira (Jan 23, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> I doubt I'll have room after my pie, but sure will have sweet dreams of the ring below.
> Thanks for the pics. You deserve a rest after all your hard work.
> 
> *OH, YUM!*


O.k dear..you can take take it to your home ...hahahaha
Thank you dear.you really made me laugh .


----------



## chahira (Jan 23, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Beautiful job, Chahira. You were really wound up to make all that beautiful stuff. Yum!!!!


I prepared the croissant dough yesterday , and today was the shaping day, I made all the ring just today.
I really need to sleep , it is 12 midnight now in Egypt.
Thank you dear.


----------



## chahira (Jan 23, 2009)

miniman said:


> I would be there in a tick if you were just around the corner. You are a wonderful baker.


 
the world became really a small village, at least we can share pics , ideas, adventures stories,, for me , that is really amazing !
Thank you sooooo much for your nice words.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Oh my, I wish I was there to try them all!! Good job chahira!! what are they all?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad to see you back, Chahira. Lovely pix.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 23, 2009)

They look yummy!


----------

